# Ok. So I got the gun, now where to shoot?



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Im in ogden. Does anyone know of a rifle range around here,that goes out past 100 yards?


----------



## Camrat85 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you don't mind traveling there is a range up by Golden Spike. They have targets out over 1100 yds.

http://www.goldenspikerange.com/


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. But it says that it is closed to the pulic unless they are having a public shoot. I really dont wanna be out there sighting in my rifle when everyone else is there to shoot a compitition. Cool lookin place though.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Try the Bountiful range. It is ran by the Lions Club. I know that there is a 200 yd target. Sweet range. Has a shotgun, pistol and of course a full set up rifle range. Cost is $5 for all day, all ranges.

http://utah.citysearch.com/profile/1034 ... rifle.html

http://utah.citysearch.com/profile/map/ ... rifle.html


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Davis County has the 100 yd. up on Hwy 89. Yes , I know it's not really what your looking for. Lee Kay is a bit of a drive , but has a great range that depending on the day, you can take out to 300 yds. Lee Kay is out on 5600 W and forntage road off the 2100 S. Freeway. There is also a range up in Liberty, but I have not been there and really don't know the particulars about it. Can anyone else chime in ??


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I would take the one up on 89. How do you get there. I know 89 pretty ok, but have never seen a range up there.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Its south of the two gas stations on the east bench of Layton, about a mile or so. It will be on the east side of the rode and there is a sign the says something like the Animal Shelter. That is the road. Just follow it all the way up to the range.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Al.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice range. I am there a lot.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

location is at:
N 41 02'53" W 111 54'05"

Copy and paste in Google earth, if you have it.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks that will help.


----------

